# COSQ and Coffee #2



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

COSQ and Coffee #2, Sunday 22 Jan, 9 to 12, Lost Coffee, Castle Rock



https://fb.me/e/28crZZw3c


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Sure would be nice to dust off my ski equipment, but sadly, not in the cards until around the end of February. 🙁


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

saltyone said:


> Sure would be nice to dust off my ski equipment, but sadly, not in the cards until around the end of February. 🙁


I'll try to have another COSQ and Coffee before USACi Finals. Maybe in Feb or Early March.


----------

